# Calves keep climbing in round bale feeder



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

We have 9 Angus...4 adults and 5 calves. We feed with round bales and have a round bale feeder...heavy duty out in a fenced in pasture. Just lately the calves have discovered that they can get inside the feeders...where they lay and poop. This has never been a problem until the last few weeks. 

Wondering if anyone has a solution. Other than fencing the calves off somewhere which we really don't have a good way to do? These are decent sized calves...born last year. 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So they are getting in there when it's half eaten and ruining the hay? What a nice warm comfy spot for them - a couple feet deep bed of hay. They appreciate comfort as well as the next creature. Last year's calves, you would think they would not still fit thru the openings??? Is there anyplace else for them to bed down? 

You could move them to their own pen, especially if it's time to wean them anyway. Or wait til they outgrow the openings in the hay feeder, or don't put the ring over the bale and let everybody waste more hay.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Who said cows are stupid? 

One way or the other, they'll eat it, sleep on it, or poop on it. I call it part of the cost of doing business.

I know you want a solution, and I think it has to be as MO_cows says: If they're old enough, wean them and give them their own round bale (although it's a hard time of year to wean calves).


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

turn the bale feeder upside down


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

you could get one of those feeders that is like manger on legs, theory being that the openings are just wide enough for them to get their nose in from the bottom and sides, but not enough for their heads. The feeders look to be a foot or two off the ground. Don't know the prices.

COWS


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

When dealing with small groups, I roll out a hay bale, put 3 or 4 hot wires in row lengthwise 1/3 to 1/4 bale length apart, and roll them up in order as hay is eaten.

No dead calves crushed by bales, no long yearlings hung up and dead/injured in slant bars, no broken legs, after careful record keeping and weighing(a two year PIA comparison) I found I had less hay unconsumed with this method than with feeders. I have only fed hay twice this year, and am glad I learned the art of stockpiling and growing brassicas long ago.

Here is a single wire example, just imagine two or three more behind it every 10-16" depending on your cattle's consumption rates.


----------



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great ideas...thanks for all that responded.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Judy77,

We have same issue with our Dexter calves. We found a local guy making stainless steel feeders, gates, bunk feeders. He sized down the openings but our calves who are weaned and eating hay still climb in but not often. I try to keep it full so they don't have room to get in.


----------



## wigg (Sep 20, 2008)

I have had the same issue. Cowman has it right telling you to turn the ring upside down. The neighbors will look funny at you, but it does work.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Keep feeding them and they will eventually stop doing it. 

It is aggravating...I agree.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Last year mine did the same thing, this year the new calves haven't figured out that idea. I didn't worry about it some loss is going to happen no matter what, the bale feeder is WAY more efficient then just setting the bale out on the ground.


----------

